# Retriever Specialist



## swampturkey81 (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with the retriever specialist launchers? If so, what do you think and how much are they?


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

I have the Birds Up Slinger R/C and it launches great. I haven't used the Featherweights but I'm sure they work fine. Whatever problems I have had with my Slinger, Bob took care of immediately. He stands behind his product 100%.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

seandcso75 said:


> I have the Birds Up Slinger R/C and it launches great. I haven't used the Featherweights but I'm sure they work fine. Whatever problems I have had with my Slinger, Bob took care of immediately. He stands behind his product 100%.


X2
Steve


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

seandcso75 said:


> I have the Birds Up Slinger R/C and it launches great. I haven't used the Featherweights but I'm sure they work fine. Whatever problems I have had with my Slinger, Bob took care of immediately. He stands behind his product 100%.


 
Problems?? Bob says they never have problems and the 10 people that use they always agree.....


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

badbullgator said:


> Problems?? Bob says they never have problems and the 10 people that use they always agree.....


 I have one of the featherweights and it works great. Especially like the programmable sound function and the four different sounds you can use.
Have you had any problems with them? Do you even own any? If not then maybe you should reserve your judgment until you have one. Just because they are not as widespread as say bumper boys or any of the various wingers on the market does not mean they are not a good product.


----------



## Scott Greenwood (Mar 25, 2008)

Just checked them out...like what I see. Easy to conceal, cost the same, a lot more compact than the other wingers.


May have to add them to the list.


----------



## scott beets (Jun 9, 2010)

Is their a website for these launchers to check out?


----------



## seandcso75 (May 12, 2009)

www.retrieverspecialists.com


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm one of the 10 people who has one and I love mine. As others have said, Bob stands by his product and is super responsive to questions or concerns. This remote thrower fit my budget and I have regretted my investment.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Mike Tome said:


> I'm one of the 10 people who has one and I love mine. As others have said, Bob stands by his product and is super responsive to questions or concerns. This remote thrower fit my budget *and I have regretted my investment*.


Have you really?


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Tim Thomas said:


> Have you really?



Whoops... that's what I get for typing fast and not proofing...

I have NOT regretted my investment.....


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what I thought you meant. Just hated for you to be left wide open with the bashing the Slinger has taken.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

I have two of the featherweights and am happy with them. I know there are more than 10 people that have them, but maybe ten is as high as some folks can count.


----------



## BOSSRIVER (Oct 4, 2009)

I Have 2 Gettin Ready To Buy Another One.


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

How far will they throw a wet duck?
How far a bumper? How do you set up on uneven ground.
Why the issue of "standing behind"?
How durable?
Electronics what kind works bests?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I don't have them, but have researched them and they come with their own electronics (you buy the transmitter separate from the launcher, I think) I'd like to know how they throw a live bird or a wet bird....I don't train with flyers very often, but it is nice to be able to throw a live one every once in a while.

One concern I have is the weight of them..even the featherweight seems a little heavy for me. I don't have an atv to haul them to luanch locations...

Juli


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

Juli & Wojo- 

Here is the thing about weight- if they are in fact heavier- which I am not sure about, they are still easier to carry. the base has a handle and the arms come with a carry sack, so to me they are easier to carry than conventional wingers.

As far as the throw, look at the website under videos and there is a comparison between the standard and pro. I have the standard. The video seems to have been shot with dokkens or ATBs, so real ducks will be somewhat shorter, but still acceptable. Wet ones even a bit less of a throw. No matter what, they throw farther and more consistently than the average bird boy.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Have used three for two years without issue.


----------

